# PB name



## PresbyDane (Dec 4, 2009)

I am sorry to do this again, but I will have to change my name from Re4mdant to something else, due to personal reasons.
So..
1: I hope the mods will allow this, and...
2: I hope all you guys will help me


----------



## Oecolampadius (Dec 4, 2009)

I wish I could change my username as well. I didn't know that "chippy" in the American context bore a negative connotation.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 4, 2009)

Chippy said:


> I wish I could change my username as well. I didn't know that "chippy" in the American context bore a negative connotation.




Really? Because of my California context I always imagined a CHP (California Highway Patrol) officer. 

Or someone who wants a snack.


----------



## MarieP (Dec 4, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I am sorry to do this again, but I will have to change my name from Re4mdant to something else, due to personal reasons.
> So..
> 1: I hope the mods will allow this, and...
> 2: I hope all you guys will help me



Hopefully you won't be changing it to RminiNant!


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 4, 2009)

MarieP said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry to do this again, but I will have to change my name from Re4mdant to something else, due to personal reasons.
> ...


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay you guys are not helping


----------



## Oecolampadius (Dec 4, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Really? Because of my California context I always imagined a CHP (California Highway Patrol) officer.
> 
> Or someone who wants a snack.



Chippy is slang for "a promiscuous young woman" or "a prostitute."

chippy - Definition of chippy at YourDictionary.com

Somebody pointed it out to me here on PB.


Plus here is another one from Merriam-Webster:
"aggressively belligerent <a chippy hockey player>; also : marked by much fighting <a chippy game>"

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/chippy


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, I can't speak for all Americans, but I have never heard that before, so you might be safe.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 4, 2009)

Whoa! I had no idea chippy was slang for that!

Nice name choice, dude 

-----Added 12/4/2009 at 10:19:12 EST-----

Martin, your name could be something cool and prophetic like OverIn2012 or good2012bye.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 4, 2009)

Wait! I've got it - Pel8GN!


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks 

austinww does not need to help anymore  

the ret of you feel free


----------



## Michael (Dec 4, 2009)

How about "Martin"?

Just a thought...


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 4, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> How about "Martin"?
> 
> Just a thought...



Nah there are all the negative conotations like Luther and so on
+
It means "the streiffull one" or "he who wants to fight a holy fight"


----------



## Idelette (Dec 4, 2009)

how about the Reformed Dane??


----------



## Wayne (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd vote for Reformed Dane.

And Joel, (how's this for not helping?) - how about "Ponce" ?


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 5, 2009)

Wayne said:


> I'd vote for Reformed Dane.
> 
> And Joel, (how's this for not helping?) - how about "Ponce" ?


----------



## Skyler (Dec 5, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Michael Turner said:
> 
> 
> > How about "Martin"?
> ...



Then how about "Nice Martin"?


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 5, 2009)

I like Reformed Dane, too.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 5, 2009)

I like Reformed Dane, too. Of course you could spell it Ref4mdane. That might help folks to not be confused. Then again another good name would be Line's Man. You could shorten it down to Linesman or Lineman. Folks would then think you are one of the toughest pole climbers around. I mean a Reformed guy messing with liquid lightening all day is something else.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 5, 2009)

I think you should be called _Marshwiggle_.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 5, 2009)

py3ak said:


> I think you should be called _Marshwiggle_.



Wait!! I retract all my support for Reformed Dane and my suggestions. 

Marshwiggle!
Marshwiggle!


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 5, 2009)

py3ak said:


> I think you should be called _Marshwiggle_.



Technically Martin could only be called Marshwiggle if he *is* one. Marshwiggles are a race as per Lewis. The only named Marshwiggle I have heard of is Puddleglum ...

How about *Søren K*.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 5, 2009)

Chippy said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Because of my California context I always imagined a CHP (California Highway Patrol) officer.
> ...



Wow, I had no clue on the prostitute definition. The only thing I could think of negatively would be a chippendale dancer.


----------



## Berean (Dec 5, 2009)

I think I see Sarah lining up out in the hall near the "Name Change" office.


----------



## lynnie (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Martin! How is it going with the job hunting and church situation? Praying for you occasionally.


----------



## Curt (Dec 5, 2009)

What's wrong with PresbyDane - or "non-cheesyDanish."


----------



## Berean (Dec 5, 2009)

Curt said:


> What's wrong with PresbyDane - or "non-cheesyDanish."



Stop! You're making me hungry. Do they really sell Danish and coffee in Denmark? Are you really Presbyterian, Martin?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 5, 2009)

Some of us are happy to use our names, and have done ever since we first logged on to the pb...


----------



## Oecolampadius (Dec 5, 2009)

Curt said:


> What's wrong with PresbyDane - or "non-cheesyDanish."



Curt, Martin had his PB username changed already; His PB username used to be Re4mdant and now it's "Presbydane." Whereas, I'm still trying to figure out how I could get my PB username changed.


----------



## Andres (Dec 5, 2009)

JonathanHunt said:


> Some of us are happy to use our names, and have done ever since we first logged on to the pb...



 I just use my spanish version.


----------



## Berean (Dec 5, 2009)

Chippy said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with PresbyDane - or "non-cheesyDanish."
> ...



His first username was MartinMarsh before Re4mdant.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 5, 2009)

lynnie said:


> Hi Martin! How is it going with the job hunting and church situation? Praying for you occasionally.



Well this wednesday and thirsday I have my 2 day trialperiod and if that goes well, and I am sure that it will then I get a job as one in a team of 17 that work with troubled youth, such trouble as violence, drugs and so on.

On the church search I still come up empty

-----Added 12/5/2009 at 05:51:16 EST-----



Berean said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with PresbyDane - or "non-cheesyDanish."
> ...



Yes Berean I have finally acknowledged my true self I am a Presbyterian, only without a Presbytary, but I am working on that.

And yes they sell both here.


----------



## rrfranks (Dec 5, 2009)

One thing I enjoy about the PB is that we can joke with each other and have a good time. The PB is GREAT!!!!


----------



## lynnie (Dec 5, 2009)

Prise the Lord it looks like you will be getting a job! Sorry about the ongoing church situation.


----------



## sam (Dec 6, 2009)

*Some Just Hide*



JonathanHunt said:


> Some of us are happy to use our names, and have done ever since we first logged on to the pb...



And some of us post so little that we could be named, "Useless User Taking Up Space In Your PB System" and be utterly comfortable with that, except when logging in, of course. Much typing there.


----------

